# More multi-track storage



## Manco (Jan 5, 2009)

Well I've been scratching my head for quite some time trying to find a practical and convenient way to store trains closer to the railroad without having to unpack and repack each individual car and carrying it to the back yard. I tinkered around with storage cases but that still requires packing and carrying trains. It becomes clear that a drive-in train barn seems to be the best soloution! We seem to have a flurry of threads about multi-track storage lately, so this is my take on the whole topic! I took a cue from Marty's indoor train storage and decided to use something other than scale rail for the storage tracks. It won't be a visible or seniced part of the railroad, so why spend the money for scale rail and ties.... I'd rather use what precious amount I have for more mainline! I used PVC trim for the rail. I chose it due to it's low cost, flexibility, and it's crisp square corners keep the wheels tracking where they should. 























































It's not quite the fancy store-bought 5-way switch, but a section of flex track works basically the same, and I already had it lying around, so it saves me quite a bit. I plan to build this in a somewhat modular fashion and add another 8' section on the end for extended storage in the near future. As it is, it's a little on the "stumpy" side. I plan to add walls and a roof, still kicking around different methods to determine which is most efficient.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Very unique Idea. Do you plan to make it a covered area as well? the only down side is you wiill not have powered tracks to go totally into the tracks. I did mine with the thought of being able to run a loco into any track and and be able to have the tracks all powered. Hope it works well for ya. later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I never thought about the plastic trim?? 
good job.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

No termites in your tracks Marty. 

Greg


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Nice idea, but I'll need power for recharging...hmmm will be taking a gander at metal trim or angle irons of stainless... plans already call for full enclosure. 

Thanks for sharing your idea. 

Cheers, 

John


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Clever!


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

I like the idea of using flex track for the switch.


----------



## Manco (Jan 5, 2009)

Since I'm battery powered, no need to worry about powering the rails. Even still, most strings of cars will be backed into the stub ended tracks meaning the locomotive would never need to venture off the section of flextrack. One could always make one of the storage tracks from conventional materials and power that for a locomotive storage track.

Marty, what exactly did you use for your rails? It looked like ripped 1x. 


Aceinspp, I'm still looking for the best, most efficient way to create the enclosure. Do you have any details on your "wall" construction method? I'd like to use some corrugated metal for siding.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I used a siding material that I bought at Lowe's and it came pre painted. Came in 4x8 sheets. As my frame work is made out of 2x6 i just attached the siding to it and made it flush at the bottom. I then put interior cross bracing inside to keep the walls equal distance apart. I also used 1x2 fasten at the top edge to make sure of no warping. later RJD


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job! I like how you use the flex track as a "switch"


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Did you rip the strips of pvc from larger trim or did you find it pre-cut for that size [and where purchased]? 
JimC.


----------



## Manco (Jan 5, 2009)

I purchased the strips as you see them from Lowes. They're approximately 5/8" x 5/8". 3 of the sides are smooth like you see and one of the sides has ribs. I put the ribbed side down.


----------

